# looking for a recipe for nutri-grain bars



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

Does anyone have a recipe for bars that resemble nutri-grain bars? I need a good recipe for the kids lunches, the pre-made ones that we buy are so expensive!!Thanks in advance!!!!!!!!p.s. Does not have to be for ibs sensitive people.


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

Yes!I've just made the most gorgeous bars from the 'Breaking the vicious cycle' book by Elaine Gottschall. I've changed the recipe slightly for me & used a bit of olive oil instead of butter as don't eat dairy foods.It might be a bit greasy with all the butter she suggests but it's still LOVELY. Cup of chopped nutsHalf cup of honeyHalf cup of raisinsThird cup of butterHalf cup of unsweetened coconutMelt butter & honey in panTake off heat & add other ingredients, mix wellPut into non greased 8 inch baking tinBake in oven at about 350, 180 degrees c. for 25 minsWhen it comes out it may look weird... a bit soft & sticky. Even the top & leave to set, then slice. It's ADDICTIVE!


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

Thank you so much, the funny thing is that I have this book!! Will try it and give results.


----------

